# Which handgun to hunt with?



## MisterGrubbs (Apr 29, 2013)

Glock 21 shooting 185 gr

Or

.357 shooting 158gr

Discuss.


----------



## maximusmagee (Apr 30, 2013)

If I had to pick between the two I would choose the 357.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Apr 30, 2013)

The .357 has more knockdown but I shoot well with the Glock. That's really my dilemma.

Shots limited to 30 yards.


----------



## Offroadtek (Apr 30, 2013)

I say glock if you can really limit yourself to that distance, and use the right bullet.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 30, 2013)

.357


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 30, 2013)

shoot that wheel gun until you are good with it, then take the 357


----------



## ATLRoach (Apr 30, 2013)

357 with a good wide meplat cast bullet.


----------



## Philbow (Apr 30, 2013)

357


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 30, 2013)

Good advice given here.


----------



## Boot (Apr 30, 2013)

If those are the choices, it's .357 hands down.


----------



## nickE10mm (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd say that the Glock will hold the advantage of accuracy with the red dot but the .357 will hold the power advantage.  If you do choose the .45, use the heaviest bullet you can find that shoots well in the gun.  You will wanna stay very close with both calibers... I'd say no more than 50y with the .357 (use 180-200 gr bullets) and no more than 25-30y with the .45 (use 230-260 gr  bullets).

Have fun!


----------



## thc_clubPres (Apr 30, 2013)

I just put a scope on my Ruger GP100, gonna give it a go next season for 50 yd or less shots.  

Is that a FF on your glock


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Apr 30, 2013)

thc_clubPres said:


> I just put a scope on my Ruger GP100, gonna give it a go next season for 50 yd or less shots.
> 
> Is that a FF on your glock




Glock is an od g21. 22lb springs. Trigger kit. Threaded lone wolf barrel with a lone wolf comp in the mail. Burris fast fire ii.

357 is a Dan Wesson with a 4 inch barrel.

I shoot the Wesson very very well out to the 50 yard range. I just think the Glock would be more fun.

And I wouldn't shoot over 185gr in the 45acp. I'd prefer have the speed andenergy.


----------



## TomC (May 1, 2013)

Just scratch out the "1" on the Glock and change it to a "0" and you will be set


----------



## MisterGrubbs (May 1, 2013)

TomC said:


> Just scratch out the "1" on the Glock and change it to a "0" and you will be set




I considered a lwd 10mm conversion but meh. Rather justlimit shot distance or buy a 10mm.


----------



## jcd465 (May 1, 2013)

How do you like that FF on the glock. I have a 10mm I have considered adding one on. Have you had any issues?


----------



## Boot (May 1, 2013)

jcd465, While its not a glock, I've had a FFIII mounted to my Ruger 44 magnum for the past couple years. It's held zero for well over 1k magnum rounds and many many 44 specials for practice. Never had any issues in cold or inclement weather. It's quite a good product. I'm sure it'd be great on a glock.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (May 1, 2013)

Boot said:


> jcd465, While its not a glock, I've had a FFIII mounted to my Ruger 44 magnum for the past couple years. It's held zero for well over 1k magnum rounds and many many 44 specials for practice. Never had any issues in cold or inclement weather. It's quite a good product. I'm sure it'd be great on a glock.



No issues here either.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (May 1, 2013)

Just gonna take both. Screw it. Thanks!


----------



## WELLS8230 (May 3, 2013)

Yes 357 all the way


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 6, 2013)

*either, at 25 yards*

Have you tested the penetration of the 185 grain loads you propose to use in that .45 acp Glock?

If they penetrate deep enough for the game you're going for, then I'd say it's a toss-up.

My cousin has taken several deer with both his .357 revolver (8" barrel and 158-grain semi-wadcutter or soft-point bullets) AND his 1911. In the .45, he would use 200 or 230 grain semi-wadcutters, if I recall correctly.

He'd limit his shots to about 25 yards, max. He could easily hit a tennis ball at that distance. He'd only take good shots, either broadside or front or front quartering-in, and never on a trotting or running deer.


----------



## tgc (May 10, 2013)

Nice looking revolver!! The grip seems kinda smallish though.

For hunting game I would choose the .357.

The .45 for the 2 legged ones.


----------



## Big7 (May 13, 2013)

maximusmagee said:


> If I had to pick between the two I would choose the 357.



I like the .357 as long it has AT LEAST a 6" bbl.
Mine is a Ruger GP 100 and has laid many a deer and hog down.


----------



## nickE10mm (May 20, 2013)

Boot said:


> jcd465, While its not a glock, I've had a FFIII mounted to my Ruger 44 magnum for the past couple years. It's held zero for well over 1k magnum rounds and many many 44 specials for practice. Never had any issues in cold or inclement weather. It's quite a good product. I'm sure it'd be great on a glock.



FWIW, I have a FF3 on my .44 mag and its been FLAWLESS since I put it there ... lots of heavy stuff an millions of light loads....


----------



## kmartin112888 (May 27, 2013)

Fact is either one will do the job with well placed shot in heart lung area. But the 357 does have more knock down power and range.


----------



## Cornfed (May 28, 2013)

The .357 can have the hammer pulled back for single action fire and that is a nice plus, specially at longer ranges but...

I'd choose the Glock and here's why: I carry a Glock 19 on my belt all day long and hunting with a pistol similar to what I carry would be good training.


----------



## trial&error (May 28, 2013)

Cornfed said:


> The .357 can have the hammer pulled back for single action fire and that is a nice plus, specially at longer ranges but...
> 
> I'd choose the Glock and here's why: I carry a Glock 19 on my belt all day long and hunting with a pistol similar to what I carry would be good training.



If you don't fire it everyday your point is moot.  Just carrying it doesn't justify it, besides big difference between having to defend yourself with a quick shot and hunting.


----------



## Cornfed (May 29, 2013)

trial&error said:


> If you don't fire it everyday your point is moot.  Just carrying it doesn't justify it, besides big difference between having to defend yourself with a quick shot and hunting.



I would like to continue this discussion and hope it helps the OP with his request.
"If you don't fire it every day your point is moot" meaning the Glock? I dont understand your logic. I can't afford to practice everyday and hope to not be involved in a shooting. I believe it would be good practice and a confidence builder to hunt with the firearm you carry every day. Just slipping a pistol in a holster every morning and shooting drills on the range gets old, why not give it a try in a new environment? I think it would be great.

Also I totally agree with you that just because someone carries a firearm does not justify it, hunting has a different goal entirely. A revolver would be my top recommendation for someone else but as I stated given the man's 2 options I would want a little training session as well.

A quick defensive shot is different than a steady and patient shot, of course. Doesn't mean you can't use the same firearm for both shots. Again it's just another opportunity to practice with your duty weapon/ daily carry choice.


----------



## trial&error (May 31, 2013)

Lets simplify and make all things equal, there are several revolvers out there chambered for 45 acp.  Would you chose to hunt with one in 45acp or 357mag???  Both are legal and ethical with the right shot and distance.    


If you need to build confidence with your daily carry your probably not carrying the right weapon, but thats a different subject and we're getting a little


----------



## Cornfed (Jun 2, 2013)

trial&error said:


> Lets simplify and make all things equal, there are several revolvers out there chambered for 45 acp.  Would you chose to hunt with one in 45acp or 357mag???  Both are legal and ethical with the right shot and distance.
> 
> 
> If you need to build confidence with your daily carry your probably not carrying the right weapon, but thats a different subject and we're getting a little



This thread is about those two firearms, make another one to discuss other handguns.


----------



## trial&error (Jun 2, 2013)

I am discussing those 357mag and 45acp plain and simple.


----------



## ashleyjohn (Jun 11, 2013)

I vote for .357


----------



## B Man (Jun 19, 2013)

Me and a buddy bought a 357 (me) & 45 acp revolver (my buddy) in the gun shop one day just to have another pistol.   One of us could not buy without the other following but we always bought different flavor guns never the same just to be different.    We both decided that season to take game with our new sidearms.  I loaded 158 xtp's and SLWC and he used 230 gr. Xtp's.  Both of us harvested several deer & hogs that season not loosing one.   Shot placement!

His 45 was nicer to shoot at the range I have to say that.  Just a good slow heavy push while my 357 was like a fist full cherry bombs.  Haha. 

Shoot what you like most, or try both!

Edited*

Meant to add, if you go the 45 route then shoot big heavy bullets.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 7, 2013)

Just get something that will have no doubt about getting the job done. 44Mag, .454 or a .500 just my 2 cents


----------



## mark101 (Jul 7, 2013)

.357 with 180 gr wfn hardcast out to 75 yards will take care of any whitetail.


----------

